# Low Testosterone - where should I start?



## bengom (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello again UG 

I went for my first blood test in December and the results show that the testosterone in my blood is only 6.5nmol/L when the average range is 8.6 - 29nmol/L. I have seriously low FSH and LH levels too. 

I have 10ml of a 400mg per ml testosterone blend prop, dec and enan. I have clomid, proviron, and arimidex. 

I want to get my testosterone up to high end of average. I am 23, 6ft 1, I weigh 85kg with a average of 15% body fat.

How much of what could I take?


----------



## mugzy (Apr 13, 2020)

bengom, welcome back. Why is your natural testosterone low? Have you previously cycle steroids? how long ago?


----------



## bengom (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, I cycled deca and test starting last August and stopped 2 months early (of a 4 month course) due to a sudden depressive state which I just really didn’t care about anything, I stopped training I didn’t take my PCT and now I’ve been training since January and paying the lesson with low test. 

I suspect it’s gone back up a bit as I am able to get erections again without viagra , as I struggled from month 2 of my course up to only last month.


----------



## sfw509 (May 15, 2020)

Has your doc ruled out any other possible causes?

I am older, 40 y/o, and my doc has me on clomiphene and anastrozole . My T levels were all over the place and low lh, shbg and e2 good. I didn't follow his protocol for dosing, used my own and have been over 1150 for six months even with backing off. 

Obviously you and I are working with different genetics but the two above helped me. Regardless of what you decide is best for you watch the clomid because some do not tolerate it well and stop immediately if there area any vision issues.


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2020)

What was your Testosterone level BEFORE you ever did the cycle?


----------

